# Infantry



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The Griffith Family" <griffith@mnsi.net>* on *Thu, 27 Jan 2000 19:03:52 -0500*
Hi, I was wondering why someone said not to join the infantry? I‘m in 
the 1st hussars Sarnia and am going into the regular force in the 
infantry.. I was just wondering because if it‘s all the walking or what 
? thanks for you help . Hodie non cras ...
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Hi, I was wondering why someone said 
not to join
the infantry? I‘m in the 1st hussars Sarnia and am going into the 
regular
force in the infantry.. I was just wondering because if it‘s all the 
walking or
what ? thanks for you help . Hodie non cras 
...
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com Matt* on *Sat, 17 Jun 2000 12:51:14 -0400*
The following comments were submitted by
Matt Juno847627709@aol.com on
Saturday, June 17, 2000 at 12:51:13
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is the fourth time I‘ve tried to send
the same message and my computer keeps going
crazy on me:
Anyway, I have a question about the infantry
regs
Now, I‘m inder the inpression that there are 
really only two infantry units in the army now
for the reg force.-RCR adn PPCLI.
First of all, is this true? Secondly, if I 
join the army as an officer in infantry, would
I definitely be posted with one of these two
units?
If that‘s the case, maybe someone could send me
the net addresses for these units, as I haven‘t 
been able to find RCR yet.
Thanks a bunch,
               -Matt
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-F Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sat, 17 Jun 2000 17:42:49 -0400*
HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT ABOUT THE VANDOOS R22eR :
Matt wrote:
> The following comments were submitted by
> Matt Juno847627709@aol.com on
> Saturday, June 17, 2000 at 12:51:13
> to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
> This is the fourth time I‘ve tried to send
> the same message and my computer keeps going
> crazy on me:
> Anyway, I have a question about the infantry
> regs
> Now, I‘m inder the inpression that there are
> really only two infantry units in the army now
> for the reg force.-RCR adn PPCLI.
> First of all, is this true? Secondly, if I
> join the army as an officer in infantry, would
> I definitely be posted with one of these two
> units?
> If that‘s the case, maybe someone could send me
> the net addresses for these units, as I haven‘t
> been able to find RCR yet.
> Thanks a bunch,
>                -Matt
>
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
> For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
>
>  http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 17 Jun 2000 22:33:36 EDT*
Oh! Sorry about not mentioning the R22eR! I was only thinking of my own 
career, and I‘m not to be in a french unit...
    Sorry again.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Jun 2000 13:54:26 EDT*
There are 3 regular force infantry Regiments.  The Royal Canadian Regiment  
1 RCR, 3 RCR Petawawa and 2 RCR Gagetown Check for the 2 RCR site.  I don‘t 
know the address. Princess Patricias Canadian Light Infantry  1 PPCLI 
Edmonton, 2 PPCLI Winnipeg and 3 PPCLI on the Island.  The last reg force 
regiment are the Royal 22nd Infantry Regiment AKA R22e, les Vandoo, les 
Veintdeuxiem Royal 1R22e Quebec City at the  Citidel, 2R22e BFC Valcatier 
and 3R22e  The reason you haven‘t heard much about them is they are a 
french unit and we english swine don‘t really talk about them.  They like 
the PPCLI seem to be a army of their own.  If you speak fluent french you 
can go to the Vandoo, if not your stuck with RCR or Patricias.
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com Matt
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Infantry
>Date: Sat, 17 Jun 2000 12:51:14 -0400
>
>The following comments were submitted by
>Matt Juno847627709@aol.com on
>Saturday, June 17, 2000 at 12:51:13
>to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>This is the fourth time I‘ve tried to send
>the same message and my computer keeps going
>crazy on me:
>Anyway, I have a question about the infantry
>regs
>Now, I‘m inder the inpression that there are
>really only two infantry units in the army now
>for the reg force.-RCR adn PPCLI.
>First of all, is this true? Secondly, if I
>join the army as an officer in infantry, would
>I definitely be posted with one of these two
>units?
>If that‘s the case, maybe someone could send me
>the net addresses for these units, as I haven‘t
>been able to find RCR yet.
>Thanks a bunch,
>                -Matt
>
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
>
>http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sun, 18 Jun 2000 13:58:24 EDT*
Thanks a bunch cloveridge!
                            - Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Jun 2000 12:07:55 -0600*
3 PPCLI is now located in Edmonton with 1 PPCLI.  With regards to the
PPCLI being an army unto themselves, I firmly believe that is a trait
that is exhibited amonst all army regiments.  To often units are too
concerned with their own "sandbox" and don‘t concern themselves with the
welfare of the army as a whole.  I think that‘s why the navy and air
force are always able to "trump" us on political issues.   Maybe there‘s
alot to be said for renaming all the units using numbers, vice, the old
British naming system.  Just think...no more PPCLI, RCR, or R22eR,
rather they would be the First to Nineth battalions of the Canadian
Rifles!
Chrid Loveridge wrote:
> 
> There are 3 regular force infantry Regiments.  The Royal Canadian Regiment 
> 1 RCR, 3 RCR Petawawa and 2 RCR Gagetown Check for the 2 RCR site.  I don‘t
> know the address. Princess Patricias Canadian Light Infantry  1 PPCLI
> Edmonton, 2 PPCLI Winnipeg and 3 PPCLI on the Island.  The last reg force
> regiment are the Royal 22nd Infantry Regiment AKA R22e, les Vandoo, les
> Veintdeuxiem Royal 1R22e Quebec City at the  Citidel, 2R22e BFC Valcatier
> and 3R22e  The reason you haven‘t heard much about them is they are a
> french unit and we english swine don‘t really talk about them.  They like
> the PPCLI seem to be a army of their own.  If you speak fluent french you
> can go to the Vandoo, if not your stuck with RCR or Patricias.
> 
> >From: Juno847627709@aol.com Matt
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Infantry
> >Date: Sat, 17 Jun 2000 12:51:14 -0400
> >
> >The following comments were submitted by
> >Matt Juno847627709@aol.com on
> >Saturday, June 17, 2000 at 12:51:13
> >to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> >This is the fourth time I‘ve tried to send
> >the same message and my computer keeps going
> >crazy on me:
> >Anyway, I have a question about the infantry
> >regs
> >Now, I‘m inder the inpression that there are
> >really only two infantry units in the army now
> >for the reg force.-RCR adn PPCLI.
> >First of all, is this true? Secondly, if I
> >join the army as an officer in infantry, would
> >I definitely be posted with one of these two
> >units?
> >If that‘s the case, maybe someone could send me
> >the net addresses for these units, as I haven‘t
> >been able to find RCR yet.
> >Thanks a bunch,
> >                -Matt
> >
> >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> >For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> >
> >http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Jun 2000 14:11:51 EDT*
Thanks, I thought they moved but wasn‘t sure.  I concur with the sandbox 
theory.  As for the numeric titling, I think we would look to much like the 
yanks that way, and unit morale would suffer to much.  However it would 
probaly do away with some of the regimental political bs.
>From: Gunner 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Infantry
>Date: Sun, 18 Jun 2000 12:07:55 -0600
>
>3 PPCLI is now located in Edmonton with 1 PPCLI.  With regards to the
>PPCLI being an army unto themselves, I firmly believe that is a trait
>that is exhibited amonst all army regiments.  To often units are too
>concerned with their own "sandbox" and don‘t concern themselves with the
>welfare of the army as a whole.  I think that‘s why the navy and air
>force are always able to "trump" us on political issues.   Maybe there‘s
>alot to be said for renaming all the units using numbers, vice, the old
>British naming system.  Just think...no more PPCLI, RCR, or R22eR,
>rather they would be the First to Nineth battalions of the Canadian
>Rifles!
>
>Chrid Loveridge wrote:
> >
> > There are 3 regular force infantry Regiments.  The Royal Canadian 
>Regiment 
> > 1 RCR, 3 RCR Petawawa and 2 RCR Gagetown Check for the 2 RCR site.  I 
>don‘t
> > know the address. Princess Patricias Canadian Light Infantry  1 PPCLI
> > Edmonton, 2 PPCLI Winnipeg and 3 PPCLI on the Island.  The last reg 
>force
> > regiment are the Royal 22nd Infantry Regiment AKA R22e, les Vandoo, les
> > Veintdeuxiem Royal 1R22e Quebec City at the  Citidel, 2R22e BFC 
>Valcatier
> > and 3R22e  The reason you haven‘t heard much about them is they are a
> > french unit and we english swine don‘t really talk about them.  They 
>like
> > the PPCLI seem to be a army of their own.  If you speak fluent french 
>you
> > can go to the Vandoo, if not your stuck with RCR or Patricias.
> >
> > >From: Juno847627709@aol.com Matt
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Subject: Infantry
> > >Date: Sat, 17 Jun 2000 12:51:14 -0400
> > >
> > >The following comments were submitted by
> > >Matt Juno847627709@aol.com on
> > >Saturday, June 17, 2000 at 12:51:13
> > >to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> > 
> >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > >
> > >This is the fourth time I‘ve tried to send
> > >the same message and my computer keeps going
> > >crazy on me:
> > >Anyway, I have a question about the infantry
> > >regs
> > >Now, I‘m inder the inpression that there are
> > >really only two infantry units in the army now
> > >for the reg force.-RCR adn PPCLI.
> > >First of all, is this true? Secondly, if I
> > >join the army as an officer in infantry, would
> > >I definitely be posted with one of these two
> > >units?
> > >If that‘s the case, maybe someone could send me
> > >the net addresses for these units, as I haven‘t
> > >been able to find RCR yet.
> > >Thanks a bunch,
> > >                -Matt
> > >
> > 
> >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > >
> > >For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> > >
> > >http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Clark" <sclark@canada.com>* on *Sun, 18 Jun 2000 16:32:27 -0400*
So much for joining as an officer then!
----- Original Message ----- 
From: 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, June 17, 2000 10:33 PM
Subject: Re: Infantry
> Oh! Sorry about not mentioning the R22eR! I was only thinking of my own 
> career, and I‘m not to be in a french unit...
>     Sorry again.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Jun 2000 20:15:43 PDT*
Minor change... 3 PPCLI is now in Edmonton, no Reg Force Army left in BC 
nowadays.
Steve K
>From: "Chrid Loveridge" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Infantry
>Date: Sun, 18 Jun 2000 13:54:26 EDT
>
>There are 3 regular force infantry Regiments.  The Royal Canadian Regiment 
>
>1 RCR, 3 RCR Petawawa and 2 RCR Gagetown Check for the 2 RCR site.  I 
>don‘t
>know the address. Princess Patricias Canadian Light Infantry  1 PPCLI
>Edmonton, 2 PPCLI Winnipeg and 3 PPCLI on the Island.  The last reg force
>regiment are the Royal 22nd Infantry Regiment AKA R22e, les Vandoo, les
>Veintdeuxiem Royal 1R22e Quebec City at the  Citidel, 2R22e BFC Valcatier
>and 3R22e  The reason you haven‘t heard much about them is they are a
>french unit and we english swine don‘t really talk about them.  They like
>the PPCLI seem to be a army of their own.  If you speak fluent french you
>can go to the Vandoo, if not your stuck with RCR or Patricias.
>
>
>>From: Juno847627709@aol.com Matt
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: Infantry
>>Date: Sat, 17 Jun 2000 12:51:14 -0400
>>
>>The following comments were submitted by
>>Matt Juno847627709@aol.com on
>>Saturday, June 17, 2000 at 12:51:13
>>to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
>>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>
>>This is the fourth time I‘ve tried to send
>>the same message and my computer keeps going
>>crazy on me:
>>Anyway, I have a question about the infantry
>>regs
>>Now, I‘m inder the inpression that there are
>>really only two infantry units in the army now
>>for the reg force.-RCR adn PPCLI.
>>First of all, is this true? Secondly, if I
>>join the army as an officer in infantry, would
>>I definitely be posted with one of these two
>>units?
>>If that‘s the case, maybe someone could send me
>>the net addresses for these units, as I haven‘t
>>been able to find RCR yet.
>>Thanks a bunch,
>>                -Matt
>>
>>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>
>>For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
>>
>>http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

